# Rodents have found Attic Lodging!!



## smrf1080 (Apr 16, 2012)

As can be seen in the pictures, we have a decent sized hole into the attic that was created by some rodents. Not sure what type of rodent, but we do hear scratching consistently early in the mornings...

Tried covering up the hole with wood, they chewed threw. Put metal mesh over it last weekend, they got threw. Desperately looking for help!!

First off, what would be the best way of getting them out of there before trying to permanently seal the opening?

Secondly, what would be the best approach to sealing it up. Do i really have to fabricate a metal cover that covers the entire end of the soffit...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like there's a nest in there with young. Remove all the animals in the attic and cover with a metal plate.
Most likely squirrels.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Over hanging tree limbs?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had luck with mothballs eventually moving birds and squirrels to a different section 8 housing....:yes:... but at least with the birds with young, it took several weeks before they cleared the nest...

Can you here them pecking/boring... probably squirrels if not.

Good luck


----------

